# poor gold fish



## Martin in Holland (20 Apr 2015)

A day of entertainment for old and young in Shenzhen, China is going to a "park" which shows you how a farm works, with cows, pigs, horses, all kinds of plants and of course there's a pond where you can catch your own gold fish....



 
YES...really....
Dirty water up to 30 degrees Celsius where many kids and parents or grandparents try to catch a fish...some buy a little plastic tank in which they can bring the fish home in order for them to slowly die...others ...well....NOT


 
Can't help but feeling sorry for all those poor gold fish. I did see many already dead along the path back to the entrance (exit) of the park........those are not the moments that I like China.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Apr 2015)

Hi Martin, It is Sad  Must have been horrible for you to see that


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Apr 2015)

It was indeed horrible to see, but you have to stay calm, take a deep breath and move on, otherwise you go mad with all the things you see here.


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Apr 2015)

Another fun filled family day out...
Perhaps not the best direction to take this conversation in an open forum but I'm curious nonetheless. What is it about their culture that makes this OK?


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2015)

probably the same thing that makes it ok to slaughter elephants for alleged medicine.


----------



## stu_ (21 Apr 2015)

Troi said:


> Another fun filled family day out...
> Perhaps not the best direction to take this conversation in an open forum but I'm curious nonetheless. What is it about their culture that makes this OK?


Not meant to be a personal dig but before we start pointing fingers,we need to get our own house in order.
At the last 'fun' fair I went to,goldfish in plastic bags were hanging in the sunshine,waiting to be won.


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2015)

sad but as long as people take these animals people will make money from putting them in paddling pools, plastic bags etc.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Apr 2015)

stu_ said:


> Not meant to be a personal dig but before we start pointing fingers,we need to get our own house in order.
> At the last 'fun' fair I went to,goldfish in plastic bags were hanging in the sunshine,waiting to be won.



 Sorry to say Its band in England has been for years  But like everything People only think about there lives and Money And don't care or don't give a F$%%$££% Sh %%&*  About anyone or anything nowadays  Sorry I am old and do care

Another thing when people walk there dogs then pick up the Sh%^*(  put it in a plastic bag Then hang it on a tree What is going on in there head!!!!! NOT A LOT 
Rant over.  Looking at my Scape Now


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Apr 2015)

quite a lot of years
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=368


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Apr 2015)

stu_ said:


> Not meant to be a personal dig but before we start pointing fingers,we need to get our own house in order.
> At the last 'fun' fair I went to,goldfish in plastic bags were hanging in the sunshine,waiting to be won.



Absolutely no judgement intended, just genuinely curious to discover if there really is a significant difference in our cultures...and what that might be. Is culture too general a statement even...is it more of a socio-economic phenomena, educational issue, or perhaps regional etc? 
And I thought Martin might be best placed to offer an opinion.
To most of us in this country it seems somewhat anachronistic...even before 2006 when the days of seeing goldfish in bags at fairs were officially numbered.


----------



## stu_ (22 Apr 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Sorry to say Its band in England has been for years





Big clown said:


> quite a lot of years
> http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=368



FWIW, and I stand to be corrected,but it's not banned.
Only illegal to give to an unaccompanied child under 16.
So they're still given as prizes.And still wrong.

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=3926


----------



## dw1305 (23 Apr 2015)

Hi all, 
I've never been to China, but we had 2 exchange students from Suzhou stay with us for 4 months last year. They liked our cat (Minnie), after some initial wariness (but had no interest in the fish tanks, museums or the natural environment), but they found it really strange we had kept her for "_so long_" (we've had her for about 4 years), "_didn't we want another different pet now_?" 

I said to them that she was like a member of the family and would live with us until she died, which hopefully wouldn't be for quite a long time (she is a rescue cat, so we don't know how old she is). They found this really strange. I don't know if it is because they come from a city which is continually growing and changing, or whether it is a more widespread cultural thing. 

cheers Darrel


----------

